# How do you feel about the phrase "I'll pray for you"?



## Nerdtendo (Feb 19, 2018)

This is a debate I've seen floating around the internet and I was wondering you guys' take on it. How do you feel about religious people telling non-religious people that they will pray for them? I've seen some people get annoyed saying, "why don't they actually do something to help?" and others defend the saying by suggesting that, "If they are willing to appease to, what is in their mind, the highest power, then they are doing the most they can. The kindness is real." Now it's no secret that I fall under the "religious" category but I can see both sides of the coin. Personally, I'm challenging myself to offer prayer alongside whatever I can do to help physically, as not to seem like I'm providing empty words. How do you feel when someone says they'll pray for you? Following that question, what steps can people like myself take in order to make sure that you know we're doing everything we can? I KNOW I don't need to say this because everyone maintains themselves excellently and the never get carried away  but keep it civil.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 19, 2018)

It lets me down inside, knowing they don't give a shit about me enough to _ACTUALLY _help me, where prayer is just whispered words into thin air with their eyes closed, literally of no practical use or help.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 19, 2018)

Jayro said:


> It lets me down inside, knowing they don't give a shit about me enough to _ACTUALLY _help me, where prayer is just whispered words into thin air with their eyes closed, literally of no practical use or help.


In the same way you feel let down, it makes my heart drop to hear this. I can't argue with you because there are people who say that as a "cop out", which sucks because people like  that shouldnt represent us as a whole. That's why I'm taking steps to try to, how you say, actually help people, as well as pray for them asymmetrically. What could people like myself do to make sure you know that we've done everything in our ability to help?


----------



## dimmidice (Feb 19, 2018)

Useless statement. Might as well say "i'll let out a fart for you". The fart might be more helpful actually.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 19, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> Useless statement. Might as well say "i'll let out a fart for you". The fart might be more helpful actually.


*Refer to my previous reply, specifically the question at the end*


----------



## Jayro (Feb 19, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> In the same way you feel let down, it makes my heart drop to hear this. I can't argue with you because there are people who say that as a "cop out", which sucks because people like  that shouldnt represent us as a whole. That's why I'm taking steps to try to, how you say, actually help people, as well as pray for them asymmetrically. What could people like myself do to make sure you know that we've done everything in our ability to help?


Well like, Haiti for example... Changing your profile pic to the Haitian flag with the words "Your thoughts and prayers are with us always" does absolutely _NOTHING _to help their crisis. Truly helping them would be going there to volunteer rebuilding efforts, or at the very least donating food and clothes to *actually* help them. I hope that makes sense. I'm not religious in any sense, so I like to see real results instead of whispered words to some Galactic sky fairy that narcissistically hates and loves us.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 19, 2018)

It depends entirely on intent, and whether or not there's something more proactive the person could be doing


----------



## dimmidice (Feb 19, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> *Refer to my previous reply, specifically the question at the end*


No thanks, you asked a question in your OP. Expect answers. You can't just go and refer everyone to replies you made. 
Praying is completely and utterly useless. It does not do anything whatsoever. Telling someone who isn't religious "i'll pray for you" is just condescending and likely to piss them off. It's like saying "i'll think of you" "i'll think of the problems you have while doing absolutely nothing about them but hey please be grateful to me because i'm thinking of you" It makes it about you. Not them.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 19, 2018)

At worst, religious people will sometimes say this as an insult, or in an insulting tone.  Like bitch, your prayers do nothing for me.  I don't attend your church group and I didn't ask for your prayers.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 19, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Well like, Haiti for example... Changing your profile pic to the Haitian flag with the words "Your thoughts and prayers are with us always" does absolutely _NOTHING _to help their crisis. Truly helping them would be going there to volunteer rebuilding efforts, or at the very least donating food and clothes to *actually* help them. I hope that makes sense. I'm not religious in any sense, so I like to see real results instead of whispered words to some Galactic sky fairy that narcissistically hates and loves us.


Thank you for your input. I do agree that the profile pic thing seems incredibly tacky and heartless. I will try my best to contribute whatever I can to those in need. 


dimmidice said:


> No thanks, you asked a question in your OP. Expect answers. You can't just go and refer everyone to replies you made.
> Praying is completely and utterly useless. It does not do anything whatsoever. Telling someone who isn't religious "i'll pray for you" is just condescending and likely to piss them off. It's like saying "i'll think of you" "i'll think of the problems you have while doing absolutely nothing about them but hey please be grateful to me because i'm thinking of you" It makes it about you. Not them.


I apologize for any offense. I'll edit OP to ask both questions. I suppose I should have done so in the first place.


----------



## Byokugen (Feb 19, 2018)

It's a nicer wqy than saying I don't give aa fuck.
No one actually prays...


----------



## Jayro (Feb 19, 2018)

I think as long as you're sincere in your efforts, those words could go a long way for people. Sometimes it's exactly what they need to hear to help them along.   (It's just not for me.)


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 19, 2018)

Byokugen said:


> No one actually prays...





 
Unless of course, me and my friends and my family and my church count as nobody.... which is very possible.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 19, 2018)

I remember reading an article some years ago about a study where they compared two groups of hospital patients, one which was prayed for and one which wasn't.  The one which was prayed for had more deaths and longer sicknesses, which I thought was pretty funny.

The movie Dogma was legit doe.


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 19, 2018)

It's not only useless, telling someone you'll be praying for them goes against the teachings of jesus if you're christian. Announcing your prayers is something he disliked, if I remember correctly.

If you really want to pray for someone, it's best to do it silently without telling them, it's better for everyone involved, unless they're religious too.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 19, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I remember reading an article some years ago about a study where they compared two groups of hospital patients, one which was prayed for and one which wasn't.  The one which was prayed for had more deaths and longer sicknesses, which I thought was pretty funny.
> 
> The movie Dogma was legit doe.


Interesting. I'd like to read the full article for all the details but it's probably hidden pretty deep in the internet. From a Christian viewpoint, a test like that falls under the "putting the Lord your God to the test" which is what is considered a "sin". That would explain why it either had no effect (one was bound to fare differently from the other) or God's hand was against the test.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 19, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Interesting. I'd like to read the full article for all the details but it's probably hidden pretty deep in the internet. From a Christian viewpoint, a test like that falls under the "putting the Lord your God to the test" which is what is considered a "sin". That would explain why it either had no effect (one was bound to fare differently from the other) or God's hand was against the test.


I don't think the prayers caused a negative effect, I think they caused no effect and the patients were a toss-up to begin with.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 19, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> It's not only useless, telling someone you'll be praying for them goes against the teachings of jesus if you're christian. Announcing your prayers is something he disliked, if I remember correctly.
> 
> If you really want to pray for someone, it's best to do it silently without telling them, it's better for everyone involved, unless they're religious too.


 Context comes into play here. Jesus said to avoid pridefully/boastfully praying in the streets or the "synagogues" as the Pharisees did. He wanted to make sure that people prayed for the right purposes. Praying for someone and informing them that you are doing so isn't (shouldn't) be for a boast. It is used to show love and care for said person, and Jesus' greatest commandment was love.


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 19, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Context comes into play here. Jesus said to avoid pridefully/boastfully praying in the streets or the "synagogues" as the Pharisees did. He wanted to make sure that people prayed for the right purposes. Praying for someone and informing them that you are doing so isn't (shouldn't) be for a boast. It is used to show love and care for said person, and Jesus' greatest commandment was love.


Yes, and if someone I love needs help I actually try to help them.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 19, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> Yes, and if someone I love needs help I actually try to help them.


Which again, is what I am making an effort to do.


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 19, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Which again, is what I am making an effort to do.


Which is great, the original question was how people feel about "I'll pray for you" which I answered, If you're the kind of person who prays for people while also trying to actually help them then that's great, keep doing it. Just don't be surprised if someone who isn't religious doesn't feel thankful for your prayers, which brings me back to my original statement of just not telling people you're praying for them.

If you believe that prayer really works, then it will work whether they know you prayed for them or not, right?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 19, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> Which is great, the original question was how people feel about "I'll pray for you" which I answered, If you're the kind of person who prays for people while also trying to actually help them then that's great, keep doing it. Just don't be surprised if someone who isn't religious doesn't feel thankful for your prayers, which brings me back to my original statement of just not telling people you're praying for them.
> 
> If you believe that prayer really works, then it will work whether they know you prayed for them or not, right?


You're absolutely right. I didn't mean to get defensive. My bad (habit).


----------



## Chary (Feb 19, 2018)

There's no need to even pull religion into this, as for people that don't believe in God, stating "I'll pray for you", is tantamount to hearing "I hope things go well" or "Good luck!". It's just a general well-wishing from one person to another. I'd have the same reaction to either phrase being told to me. As a Christian, I don't think I've told a person that I'd pray for them outright, because I feel like that'll either make them uncomfortable if they're not Christian, or, if they are, and they know me, they'll get the implied sentiment.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 19, 2018)

It means nothing to me, especially when it's kind of become a form of jive talk. "Oh my God this girl is ratchet, Imma pray for her." Things like that.


----------



## dimmidice (Feb 19, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Interesting. I'd like to read the full article for all the details but it's probably hidden pretty deep in the internet. From a Christian viewpoint, a test like that falls under the "putting the Lord your God to the test" which is what is considered a "sin". That would explain why it either had no effect (one was bound to fare differently from the other) or God's hand was against the test.


The issue is religion isn't really compatible with science, Not with the way a lot of religious people practice it. Any result the test would have religion would be able to explain away with some hand waving. Any sort of logical thinking doesn't work with religion because again just a hand wave and it's "explained" away.

Test is beneficial "It's Gods will!" "Must've been good people!"
Test didn't do anything "It's Gods will!"
Test was disadvantageous "it's Gods will" "Must've been bad people!"

I think the study he's referring too is this one. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Studies_on_intercessory_prayer#The_STEP_project . But that would seem to be explained by performance anxiety.

"It seems more probable that those patients who knew they were being prayed for suffered additional stress in consequence: performance anxiety', as the experimenters put it. Dr Charles Bethea, one of the researchers, said, "It may have made them uncertain, wondering am I so sick they had to call in their prayer team?'"


As far as i can tell from reading this any double-blind tests with a large sample size effectively found no real changes either way. Some tests from the page had shown prayer to be slightly beneficial but those either had small sample sizes or weren't double-blind.


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 19, 2018)

I'll be praying for all you evil, useless sons of bitches!


----------



## Localhorst86 (Feb 19, 2018)

I feel indifferent about it. I am not religious at all and in fact left the catholic church years ago (The exact moment I had to pay church tax for the first time, before that I simply didn't care if somewhere, some database said I was "Roman-Catholic") and I am now confessionless. I understand that if a religous person says this phrase, all it usually means is "I hope you'll recover quick" or "Get well soon". It doesn't help me or anyone but at least they are wishing me well and that's really all they can do, the rest ist up to medicine (Not that anyone I know personally would ever say "I'll pray for you" of course, even the most religious people I know would just say "get well soon" [Except for Priests who will usually add "I'll include you in my prayers" or something similar on top of wishing me well]). If that is the context at least.

As other people in this thread have already pointed out, the phrase has to always been seen in a context, it seems to me it is quite often used as a cop-out in uncomfortable discussions where a person would use "I'll pray for you" once they have run out of arguments.

Or as a cop out to not engage in public discourse at all (See the current gun debate. Especially Pro-gun people will say that they pray for people after an incident as a means of not having to deal with the real issue)


----------



## pustal (Feb 19, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> This is a debate I've seen floating around the internet and I was wondering you guys' take on it. How do you feel about religious people telling non-religious people that they will pray for them? I've seen some people get annoyed saying, "why don't they actually do something to help?" and others defend the saying by suggesting that, "If they are willing to appease to, what is in their mind, the highest power, then they are doing the most they can. The kindness is real." Now it's no secret that I fall under the "religious" category but I can see both sides of the coin. Personally, I'm challenging myself to offer prayer alongside whatever I can do to help physically, as not to seem like I'm providing empty words. How do you feel when someone says they'll pray for you? Following that question, what steps can people like myself take in order to make sure that you know we're doing everything we can? I KNOW I don't need to say this because everyone maintains themselves excellently and the never get carried away  but keep it civil.









Edit: although if people have no obligation to help you, you really can't blame a sympathy.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 19, 2018)

It's as worthless as unconditional love.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 19, 2018)

Relevant


I usually hear it in two contexts
1) I bought something from some religious charity and they use it similar to how some might use "have a nice day".
2) Some religious type declares me the antithesis of morality* and failing to understand religious threats of punishment in the afterlife mean nothing to me.

The former I tend to write off a similar to someone saying "bless you" when someone sneezes. Bit quaint but ultimately harmless, possibly soon to be just another legacy phrase or maybe American import -- "have a nice day" is itself considered an import.
The latter I find hilarious. If shouting out "next time we meet" as someone is making tracks is a threat to be laughed off then this is even more so.

*the contexts for this one vary dramatically between my being in the US and my being in the UK, yet to happen to me in mainland Europe. The former as the US has not quite shed religion yet, the latter is mainly a club for old people and wound into to old notions of class which does make it different.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2018)

its pretty fucking stupid
hey, your family died in a car crash and your in critical condition at the hospital? ok, ill think about you and say that its helping you!


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks for the responses everyone. You've helped open my eyes to an issue with myself that I was unaware of. It should be taught more that you can't use prayer as a cop-out or as some sort of degrading statement.


----------



## choupette (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm an atheist, I give no value to prayers. But if someone, for whom it means something, tells that to me, I just think it's a nice thing to say.


----------



## ToonGoomba (Feb 19, 2018)

If its a family member, it gives me hope. If it's a friend, its not effective at all because I know they don't really care for me.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 19, 2018)

For me it's the same as "Our thoughs are with the victims family". I don't want your dirty thoughts about me or my family in a tragedy? What the hell is that suppose to even mean? And prayers? Jees... don't get me started on it. If god wanted me to contact him. I think he would call me or email me atleast, something more probabel than wasting air.


----------



## Super.Nova (Feb 19, 2018)

Well....
Basically "praying" for someone is a last resort, as in you're out of ways to help and the only one you know which can help is God.
Saying it outright without an attempt is actually very disrespectful and falls very well into the "I don't give a *blank*" answer.

I personally try my very best a couple of times until I'm completely out of ideas before resorting to prayers.
I've even contacted people on the phone when I later discovered solutions to their problems in an attempt to truly help them and make them feel better and remembered.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 19, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> No thanks, you asked a question in your OP. Expect answers. You can't just go and refer everyone to replies you made.
> Praying is completely and utterly useless. It does not do anything whatsoever. Telling someone who isn't religious "i'll pray for you" is just condescending and likely to piss them off. It's like saying "i'll think of you" "i'll think of the problems you have while doing absolutely nothing about them but hey please be grateful to me because i'm thinking of you" It makes it about you. Not them.



Are you talking about the case of Natural Disasters or aid in providing food? All of America helps in this. We all pay Taxes and some of that tax money goes to save millions of people from hunger, help in natural disasters like Droughts and Flooding, tackling diseases, some of our money goes to foreign aid, we help fund people to get a college education, help people with disabilities, we provide governmental social programs to help, we provide health care programs to people that need it, we fund health research, food safety, fund infrastructure development and maintenance, and many more. Can people really say that we don't help as a whole? And can people say we don't do anything? So is it condescending that we all actually do something to help people? Is it condescending to say to the person I'll pray for you? That has a sickness that our tax dollars help fund for Health research, and provide medical to them?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Are you talking about the case of Natural Disasters or aid in providing food? All of America helps in this. We all pay Taxes and some of that tax money goes to save millions of people from hunger, help in natural disasters like Droughts and Flooding, tackling diseases, some of our money goes to foreign aid, we help fund people to get a college education, help people with disabilities, we provide governmental social programs to help, we provide health care programs to people that need it, we fund health research, food safety, fund infrastructure development and maintenance, and many more. Can people really say that we don't help as a whole? And can people say we don't do anything? So is it condescending that we all actually do something to help people? Is it condescending to say to the person I'll pray for you? That has a sickness that our tax dollars help fund for Health research, and provide medical to them?


That'd be more true if our tax dollars actually did a lot of that, but in reality most of that is handled by private corporations/nonprofits in the US (which sucks)


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Feb 19, 2018)

Just seems to be a way to make people feel better while making yourself look like you care. Most people tend to say it while not expressing any real care or empathy from my experience.


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 19, 2018)

I think it's another way of saying "I care enough to hope my imaginary friend helps you, but not enough to do anything myself".


----------



## Xzi (Feb 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That'd be more true if our tax dollars actually did a lot of that, but in reality most of that is handled by private corporations/nonprofits in the US (which sucks)


Shit man, you take the tax breaks given to corporations by Trump and assign them to disaster relief instead, that's probably enough disaster insurance for the next 100 years.  I wish I was kidding.

Unfortunately Christianity led us to Evangelicals, and Evangelicals led us to hate worship and Trump.  I wish the story had a better ending, but most religion has been corrupted in one way or another by now.


----------



## Lukerz (Feb 23, 2018)

If someone saying they will pray for you offends you that's your problem.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2018)

I see this thread going well.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 23, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I see this thread going well.


I'll pray for you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2018)

Depravo said:


> I'll pray for you.



Oh I'm sure you will, I'm sure you will, much thanks


----------



## cots (Feb 23, 2018)

Prayer is powerful and I appreciate anyone who would like to pray for me.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 23, 2018)

I am a Christian. But yeah, I'd agree~ The phrase is nothing more than an excuse. 
It can be easily taken as an insult, rather than an action. 
For that matter, I don't really like to pray sometimes. I would rather try my damndest to help that person with whatever; at whatever cost it may be. 

To be honest, most religions and especially Christianity have had a twisted mindset created by overly confident believers for centuries. Corrupting the religion(s) themselves. It's stupid, and absolutely disgusting.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2018)

cots said:


> Prayer is powerful and I appreciate anyone who would like to pray for me.


Prayer can be a powerful tool for people who believe in it, but it can also be a way for the overly pious to make excuses, saying that they would rather rely on divine intervention than try to do things to help people themselves (e.g. stating they will say a prayer for a homeless person rather than giving them clothing, food, or money)


----------



## Tigran (Feb 23, 2018)

Especially for things like shootings or murder or other things.

"I send my thoughts and prayers." 

If skydaddy cared... He would have stopped those people from being killed to begin with.

At least Odin, Zeus, Primus just didn't give a shit.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't want your non existing "god" to help me.

Correction, "god" doesn't exist, stop "praying".


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I don't want your non existing "god" to help me.
> 
> Correction, "god" doesn't exist, stop "praying".


ill pray to my atheist god for you


----------



## comput3rus3r (Apr 9, 2018)

If you feel uncomfortable because someone says i'll pray for you then all I can say is I'll pray for you to not be uncomfortable.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> If you feel uncomfortable because someone says i'll pray for you then all I can say is I'll pray for you to not be uncomfortable.


ill pray for you to feel uncomfortable about th- *universe explodes*


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 9, 2018)

if the person can't do anything to help, at least with something is already good enough



DinohScene said:


> I don't want your non existing "god" to help me.
> 
> Correction, "god" doesn't exist, stop "praying".


look so salty XD
hashsauaus


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2018)

Eix said:


> ill pray to my atheist god for you



Stop lying.

You won't "pray", you'll just sleep with you shit waifu body pillow crying out how ronery you are.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Stop lying.
> 
> You won't "pray", you'll just sleep with you shit waifu body pillow crying out how ronery you are.


no
ill be snuggling with Megumin and Holo while not caring about stupid shit that happens in the world
unless one of my friends or someone I care about is involved I could care less


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2018)

Eix said:


> no
> ill be snuggling with Megumin and Holo while not caring about stupid shit that happens in the world
> unless one of my friends or someone I care about is involved I could care less



See, I know I was right.
Barely know you but you weebs are to predictable on that subject haha.


----------



## antiNT (Apr 9, 2018)

This looks like a lack of tolerance to me.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 9, 2018)

What the heck? This thread has been dead for months.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 9, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> What the heck? This thread has been dead for months.


Not even 2...


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh? Thread is alive again. 

_Looks at Dinoh.... _I blame you, and Eix lol


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 10, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Not even 2...


Holy great plan Batman, you're right. Why the heck are these months so long?


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 10, 2018)

"I'll pray for you"
"you're in my thoughts"
"oh fuck, that sucks"

all the same thing. Sentiments of feeling. It's just insidious when they think praying will actually *do* something. That's the fucked up part. Otherwise, whatever, you're expressing your concern. I'm non-religious, but I understand some folks haven't broken free yet. Be gentle, be kind, even to those who are unawares.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 10, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Oh? Thread is alive again.
> 
> _Looks at Dinoh.... _I blame you, and Eix lol



I'll take me sarcasm elsewhere!

You silly weebs are flooding GBAtemp.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 10, 2018)

As a non-religious person with a few religious friends, they know not to say things like that to me. They can pray all they want for me, but I don't want to know about it. I don't believe in their gods, or prayers for that matter. I am, however, a little numb to the whole concept of religion and gods. I've seen things nobody really wants to see, and experienced quite a few things at a young age, and a lot of the problems that brought forth are still with me to this day. It's haunted me to no end, and I simply refuse to believe that any so-called god would subject "their children" to this.

I don't hate religion, I really don't. Anyone can believe in what they want, but I don't want to know about it. If you're truly praying for me, more power to you, but I don't care. I would rather have someone tell me to suck it up and deal with it whenever something bad happens, because that's atleast realistic to me, and is usually a sound advice. To me, it feels like "prayers" are just hoping it gets better, and anyone can do that, no?


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Apr 10, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I'll take me sarcasm elsewhere!
> 
> You silly weebs are flooding GBAtemp.


Who said I was a weeb :3


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 10, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Who said I was a weeb :3



If you have a waifu...


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Apr 10, 2018)

Memoir said:


> If you have a waifu...


Considering that the comment you posted referred to 'waifu' as singular; you're actually wrong. Because I have multiple waifus. Ergo, your comment is invalid :3


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 10, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Considering that the comment you posted referred to 'waifu' as singular; you're actually wrong. Because I have multiple waifus. Ergo, your comment is invalid :3


Bruh, you have at LEAST 'a' waifu. My comment is entirely valid.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 10, 2018)

wat iz a waifu?


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Apr 10, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Bruh, you have at LEAST 'a' waifu. My comment is entirely valid.


Context tells me different. Yet, you have a anime profile pic. So you're opinion doesn't count according to YouTube logic.


----------



## Tigran (Apr 10, 2018)

Bah.... If you guys can't give explain what AkibaRanger is... Then your not a weeb!


*runs and hides!*


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 10, 2018)

The concept of a person claiming Christianity or almost any other religion while remaining a pirate is very absurd to me. A Christian thief? LOL. Another oddity to me is when they say "I'm a sinner. But as a Christian I am forgiven." Okay, sure. But I was a "born again" Christian for several years before getting out of it & I know for a fact that while you may be forgiven by your God, you're supposed to not keep committing the same sins over and over and over and just think it's okay 'cuz you're naturally a sinner & that you're forgiven each time you ask.


----------



## Tigran (Apr 10, 2018)

There is only one Judeo Christian god I would be willing to worship.. (maybe)


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 10, 2018)

As an atheist, I just see it as genuine concern, but the person saying it simply doesn't have the means to help you, so they leave it in God's hands so to speak. Either they genuinely want their deity of choice to help you with your problem, or in some cases it's just another way to express sympathy with no real desire to help behind it at all.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 10, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> As an atheist, I just see it as genuine concern, but the person saying it simply doesn't have the means to help you, so they leave it in God's hands so to speak. Either they genuinely want their deity of choice to help you with your problem, or in some cases it's just another way to express sympathy with no real desire to help behind it at all.



Imo I believe like you've stated. They genuinely not only want their deity to help, but actually believe it will. I think the sentiment is there, but I don't think there's any proof whatsoever that prayer does anything at all. It's a persons own choice of coping methods. What they feel is a supernatural force is just a mind-set that makes themselves feel positive. It's not a God making you happy, it's yourself making yourself happy, by believing that a God is providing this happiness. Not sure how to explain it. Self hypnosis I guess might be a good term for what I'm trying to say.


----------



## cracker (Apr 10, 2018)

As an athiest, I take it as an act of caring if a family member or friend says it and just tell them thanks or nod. But there are way too many religious people that say it as a means to alleviate themselves from any burden that might cause some inconvenience in their lives.

On a side note: If they believe all of what their religion tells them then praying is useless because everything has been pre-determined. Oh but those conflict... Hmmm...


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 10, 2018)

cracker said:


> On a side note: If they believe all of what their religion tells them then praying is useless because everything has been pre-determined. Oh but those conflict... Hmmm...



Haha. Exactly. One second it's "We were given free will!" and the next it's "It's all a part of God's plan!". Hello? It can't be both. Which is it?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 10, 2018)

Jayro said:


> It lets me down inside, knowing they don't give a shit about me enough to _ACTUALLY _help me, where prayer is just whispered words into thin air with their eyes closed, literally of no practical use or help.


It depends, sometimes that's all you can do.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2018)

I personally don't care, so long as it's not being used as an excuse to be lazy. Like if someone was robbed, its fine to pray them, but also put in some actual effort to help. It's fine to be the answer to your own prayers.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm sensing... A bit of increased hostility. Oh well, it happens. In response to someone arguing about waifus earlier


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 10, 2018)

i dont mind it. i mean, if someone says "ill pray for you", that means thats what they can do for you. they cant get you out of your problem or dilemma. saying "ill pray for you" means that they wish the best for you. thats pretty nice.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 16, 2018)

antiNT said:


> This looks like a lack of tolerance to me.


How dos't thou figure?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 16, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> i dont mind it. i mean, if someone says "ill pray for you", that means thats what they can do for you. they cant get you out of your problem or dilemma. saying "ill pray for you" means that they wish the best for you. thats pretty nice.


I can see where praying with someone can provide emotional support, but the idea of "praying for someone" just seems like an empty promise. That's my issue with the idea of "praying for someone," is that it often comes off as empty and lazy. Even though praying with someone doesn't really fix the problem, at least they are there to give emotional support and a human connection that is needed when dealing an issue.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm not trying to insult anybody but I'm a strong Atheist and if you think that whispering a few words nobody else hears then you're doing as good as nothing, besides potential emotional support. I've never actually heard someone say "ill pray to you" before though.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2018)

Actually, I would prefer somebody saying "I'll pray for you" than them actually coming to help me. The only way I wouldn't is if I knew them very personally.

While the phrase "I'll pray for you" may be used as a cop out, a worse thing is telling your employer you are going to help the individuals just to get out of work or school. Although some people may not get paid leave, or use up vacation time, a few of my personal friends have abused this to go and do whatever while getting paid time off.

And for people who do believe in prayer, their prayer can help you in ways you can't imagine so you better shut up and accept it gracefully (if they are sincere) because it could mean the difference between life and death.


----------



## antiNT (Apr 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> How dos't thou figure?


English is not my native language, i don't understand your message. I apologize.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 16, 2018)

antiNT said:


> English is not my native language, i don't understand your message. I apologize.


I was being silly and bastardizing Olde English, I was asking "Why would you say that?"


----------



## lzyslckr (Apr 16, 2018)

So found this. Basically, your prayers to someone mean nothing if there is no action to back them up.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 17, 2018)

lzyslckr said:


> So found this. Basically, your prayers to someone mean nothing if there is no action to back them up.


Excellent example. That really extends much further than prayer but yes, you're exactly right


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2018)

lzyslckr said:


> So found this. Basically, your prayers to someone mean nothing if there is no action to back them up.


The more effective kind of prayers are not "Please help them" but "What can I do to help?". But then if you can't get out and do more than pray, such as if you are really poor or the like, the recipients have to be willing to accept your prayer. If God is real, and you deny his help, you can only blame yourself, not those who tried.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 17, 2018)

blujay said:


> The more effective kind of prayers are not "Please help them" but "What can I do to help?". But then if you can't get out and do more than pray, such as if you are really poor or the like, the recipients have to be willing to accept your prayer. If God is real, and you deny his help, you can only blame yourself, not those who tried.


So... The most effective form of prayer is self-reflection followed by direct action

I'm not saying that that's not the right way to go about it, but given that everything as a result of that stems from human consciousness and action, I don't know if I'd classify that as "prayer" so much as "meditation"


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So... The most effective form of prayer is self-reflection followed by direct action
> 
> I'm not saying that that's not the right way to go about it, but given that everything as a result of that stems from human consciousness and action, I don't know if I'd classify that as "prayer" so much as "meditation"


"Self-reflection" assumes that God isn't giving you ideas or recommendations.


----------



## ClassyDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

Whether prayers make a difference or not is something that nobody can really know, but the important thing to remember is that when somebody says it, and they mean it sincerely, it's a sign that they care about your situation. In a situation where you lose someone you love for example, there's not much the average person can do to help you, but saying they'll pray for you at least shows they care about your situation and that they hope the best for you. Regardless of if their prayers will affect anything, it's at least a kind gesture.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 17, 2018)

blujay said:


> "Self-reflection" assumes that God isn't giving you ideas or recommendations.


Correct, which you can't prove is the case 100% of the time, even if a god (Christian or otherwise) were to give guidance on occasion


----------

